# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  How fast do white's tree frogs grow to be 4 inches long?

## kissfan4ever

My frog is a inch long right now. I am planning on getting another white's tree frog for him. after finding out the new one will need to be quarantined for a month and finding the only other home I have for a frog is too small I have decided to wait 2-3 months. will the frog I have now grow a lot in that time? How long does it take for a white's to grow to 4 inches?  :Frog Smile:

----------


## AmphibianAwesomeness

Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. Frogs take about 5 months to get full grown. I just got two whites too and one is 1 3/4" and the other is about 1 1/4".
They are fine. I just wouldn't ever mix different species of frogs; green tree frogs, cuban tree frogs, grey tree frogs, etc. with whites.

----------


## kissfan4ever

> Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. Frogs take about 5 months to get full grown. I just got two whites too and one is 1 3/4" and the other is about 1 1/4".
> They are fine. I just wouldn't ever mix different species of frogs; green tree frogs, cuban tree frogs, grey tree frogs, etc. with whites.



thanks. i thought adding another tree frog like green would be ok and i couldnt add a frog like the pacman frog. ill stick to two white's. so though highly unlikey if my little frog grows to be 4 inchs and the new guy is only 1 inch the big one will not be a bully to the little one?  i read big frogs eat little frogs that why im worried.

----------


## Daniel

Tree frogs do NOT take 5 months till they are full grown. A whites tree frog takes a couple years till they are fully mature. Your frog may never reach 4" My 1 year old is just over 3" and my 5 year old is also just over 3".

----------


## kissfan4ever

> Tree frogs do NOT take 5 months till they are full grown. A whites tree frog takes a couple years till they are fully mature. Your frog may never reach 4" My 1 year old is just over 3" and my 5 year old is also just over 3".


so my frog won't grow much in 5 months? like maybe 1/2 inch? so it should not be a problem when i add anew frog..the frog might be smaller though im getting it from the same pet store as my current frog.

----------


## Lindsey

White's take a long time to get that big, at least 2 years or more.  They can live to be 25, so they grow very slowly.
My male white's I've had for a long time, is barely 3" long.  Females can get up to 4", but it's a slow and steady pace.
I have a female white's and she was 1" when I brought her home in February, she's now only 1 1/2 inches.  And she is very well fed.

----------


## Will

My 2 girls took about 2 years to hit 4 inches.  I am pretty sure they are fully grown now, as they have not grown at all over the last 4 months.  Thank goodness, I thought they were going to grow outta their tank.  Your frog should be fine if you add one later, I added 1 to my setup that was about 5 months old and my girls were just over a year old.  There were no problems and no bullying.  They took him right in as one of their own.  You should be fine with the plan you have set.

----------

